# Beagle Teenager



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I have read other teenager threads on here before, but I was just wondering from all you other Beagle owners out there:

a) at what age did the teenage phase start?
b) how long did it last?
c) what 'behaviour' did you have to deal with?



Charlie is currently 8 and 1/2 months old and i've noticed and increase in him wanting to chew - things he knows he's allowed and sometimes things he knows he shouldn't. He can no longer have soft toys because he just destroys them and I have to watch him very carefully in the garden. 

I was just wondering about everyones' experiences really


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

lexie our beagle will be 1 in 2weeks and was spayed when she was 6mths. i was also looking at teenage phase and when o when will it be over! from what i gather beagles do settle down at about 18mths. at the mo lexie is pushing boundaries big time and answering back and being a monkey, digging and jumping are the worst things, she has a nylabone and rag toy that bare the brunt of her chewing and wrecking. she gutted 5 of her beds in 10days, she now has Vet bed and fleece blankets in her kennel! she digs like shes on a mission to get to middle earth! last night at class she was a brat, wouldnt do things that i know she can and was hell bent on harassing every dog and owner in the room. dont get me wrong she is an angel at times too, but the teenage phase is hard to deal with as she was going pretty good behaviour wise and now has taken 10steps back, but we'll get there! this has been going on for about 2-3 months, mayb from when she was 8mths but is didnt realise that was what was up!


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

I think our Alf started the teenage stage at 8-9 months,he was a nightmare,if it wasn't shredded to bits,it was humped!He ripped,chewed and destroyed absolutely everything!washing off the line wasn't safe,he used to nick things and run with them and then rip them to shreds before you could swap or drop.If you dared to tell him off,he would walk away and then run at you and jump really high at you and try and nip you!He used to bark back if you told him off.

He started to calm down at around a year,it was gradual in that the pulling was less,he started to come back,when called and he became the dog that he had been before being a teenager.He is now 18 months and he is gorgeousHe can go off lead,comes back to the whistle,sleeps all day and is obedient again

.Everybody says that beagles are difficult and it has been a long road,but now when I look at him playing with his mates in the park and I can recall him back for a treat,I would never have imagined he would do that even 6 months ago.So now I am looking forward to having many years ahead with my gorgeous boy.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

forgot to add here is a thread started by a beagle owner last year regarding the teenager stage and myself and sarybeagle replied because we were going through it then,and then at the end we have added recently how much better it is now they have come out the other end.Hopefully it may reassure you

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/104946-teenage-kicks.html


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

its great to hear that this phase will pass, roll on september when lexie will hopefully be less of a handful. not wishing our lives away but it will be nice to be able to leave a teatowel down without her stealing it!! she does make us laugh though at the moment-the effort she put into trying to hide a piece of toast in her bed this morning was priceless!!!


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

We are fast approaching the teenage phase and are terrified :lol: but it's great to see these reassuring posts, I'm hoping he can hold off for another 3 months so i can get my night class finished! HAHA I think i may be asking too much!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh god yes the terrible teens :lol: Bella hit them about 9 months old I think (check my blog below as I remember writing about it) It was about 4 months before she was "sane" once again. 

I found teen phase much harder than puppyhood lol!! 

Bella was a nightmare, biting, chewing things, became possesive over things, stealing things and humping the hell out of me mostly - yes a girl humping :eek6: training became a battle, everything was a bark back and she forgot even the word sit. 

BUT she is now the sweetest little girl again who loves nothing more than laying on your chest and nuzzling her nose into your ear hole and snoring soundly <3 

I just had to make sure everything was out of reach, she had her own chews to chew on. a frozen kong to give to her when she was getting wild and calm her down with, I went back to puppy training methods of 5 mins several times a day. 

There is light at the end of that teenage dark tunnel


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Well so far all I've had to deal with is the chewing. I'm naively hoping that Charlie will somehow skip the teenage phase but I doubt it. 

Some of you are saying it'll be better at 12 months, others at 18 months...I hope I don't have to live through 9 months of mischief. But then again I know that it'll all be worth it for the many happy years together afterward.


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

lexie has been such a demented dog this week, im wondering is it all REALLY teenage behaviour? she has "forgot" everything she has learned-her bronze award is 4 weeks away and the way she was this week she hasnt a hope! so im hoping for a quick turnaround in her behaviour-is this possible? she wont settle in the evenings at all and yesterday she spent the whole day barking, whether she was inside/outside/ in her run/in her crate, never settled til after 10pm!!!she got 4miles running on the beach today so fingers (and toes) crossed for a peaceful evening tonight.
is this all teenage behaviour or is she slightly possessed?????


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

Sending lots of positive and calming vibes Lexie's way. Some days it feels like nothing you do can appease your pup, It can drive you round the bend! Zeus has been really good this weekend but last weekend I felt the same as you. I just think every day is a new day and things can only get better... right?? :thumbup: We will all get through it together :thumbup:


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

lexie2010 said:


> lexie has been such a demented dog this week, im wondering is it all REALLY teenage behaviour? she has "forgot" everything she has learned-her bronze award is 4 weeks away and the way she was this week she hasnt a hope! so im hoping for a quick turnaround in her behaviour-is this possible? she wont settle in the evenings at all and yesterday she spent the whole day barking, whether she was inside/outside/ in her run/in her crate, never settled til after 10pm!!!she got 4miles running on the beach today so fingers (and toes) crossed for a peaceful evening tonight.
> is this all teenage behaviour or is she slightly possessed?????


Sorry to hear you are having a crappy time,all I can suggest is lots of excercise and loads of patience,she will just be pushing her boundaries on everything to test you,you must stick to exactly what you want and say and then you are not sending her mixed messages,just try and remember that soon she will be an adorable dog again and will have come out the other end, good luck:thumbup:


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

omg - now im scared! my little madam is only 16 weeks old and cheeks back when i tell her off now. she even had time out today in her crate because she snapped at me because i wouldnt give her any ice cream (she has never had ice cream or food off a plate!!). she has started barking when i put her in her crate although thankfully she still goes down at night and sleeps all night. we're starting puppy classes next week and will probably get thrown out the 1st night lol. if it's this bad now what on earth will she be like at 8 months old - although i plan to get her spayed at 6 months not that that will probably make any difference. watch this space - you might just see me tearing my hair out :scared:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

tiny said:


> omg - now im scared! my little madam is only 16 weeks old and cheeks back when i tell her off now. :scared:
> View attachment 60701


 I found Charlie has gotten calmer with age and still, with the exception of his chewing, i haven't had any terrible teens behaviour yet. YET. Famous last words


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

thankfully lexie isnt too bad this week-she was great at class last night, actually sat in a line of all the dogs and let me leave her and do recall and leave her and return to her without her heading off to play with other dogs! we now realise she HAS to get walked every day, it really shows in her behaviour- if she doesnt get a walk she is a demon. running around garden, playing frisbee and doing training isnt enough for her, but heh the exercise is good for both of us!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I found that out very VERY early on. Charlie needs the stimulation of a daily walk as well as the exercise. The garden just can't compare to all the sights and smells they get from a walk. 

I've heard that with a teenager the more exercise the better so there may be something to it.


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Nov 9, 2010)

Molly seems to have started this phase recently too, especially this week. She's taken to sitting at our living room window and barking at anything that moves in the street, and this week she has really ramped up her torment of us!! All commands are out of the window and every night this week I have chased her round the garden for 30 minutes after her evening pee to try and get her back in and in her crate. Back on the lead for her on this one I guess!

Based on this forum and what people have warned us I was expecting this, so I have tried to go back to basics, practicing 'sit', 'place' (for her to get in her crate) and her recall. She was a whole lot better yesterday, but I think it was because I was working from home and she doesn't get much sleep when I'm home as she is too busy terrorising me. Our walker takes her out with 4 other dogs during the day, and I walk her as soon as I'm in from work, so my hope is that if I can continue to exhaust her then we might just get through this!!!


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

molly looks EXACTLY like Lexie did as a pup, i really did a second take when i saw that pic!
had great walk with Lexie this morning and now she is lying in the sun sleeping-such a hard life!!!!


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree walking is the key. We walk Zeus twice a day, and the morning one is always over the park or woods so he gets lots of interesting smells and a good run to burn off all the excess energy, then he's usually ready to lounge around when we get back so snuggles in his spot on the sofa and lets me get on with my bits and pieces. aww Molly is a cutie - don't we all have gorgeous doggies


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys..... I thought I would post and say Bobby will be 2 in june and has only really started to settle down properly, when he was about 8-9 months we had a rare time with chewing (walls mostly)..... now he seems to have decided that he wants to sleep most days but will still go like a nutter when he is outside I will put a new picture of him up at some point.

*Kara*


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

You have hit the nail on the head regarding walks,when Alf was 9 months I used to walk 5 miles with him during the day and then during the evening he would go the park-now he is a couch potato and calmed down,we just go to the park! I used to be constantly searching for ways to wear him out and instead it was me that was worn out!I knew when he needed his next walk because he would start chewing or stealing things and running away with them!Now I wake him up around 11am each day for his walk and then he sleeps the rest of the day,what a difference a year makes


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Nov 9, 2010)

That's reassuring to know. To be honest, all Molly has to do is give me the beagle-eyes and I can't get annoyed, but I am looking forward to when I get more of the sleepy, well-behaved beagle and less of the chew everything, bark at everyone and run around like she has a firework up her behind beagle!!!

They are gorgeous dogs and despite the troublesome reputation they have, I wouldn't have any other breed.


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

theevos5 said:


> You have hit the nail on the head regarding walks,when Alf was 9 months I used to walk 5 miles with him during the day and then during the evening he would go the park-now he is a couch potato and calmed down,we just go to the park! I used to be constantly searching for ways to wear him out and instead it was me that was worn out!I knew when he needed his next walk because he would start chewing or stealing things and running away with them!Now I wake him up around 11am each day for his walk and then he sleeps the rest of the day,what a difference a year makes


lol - there's nothing like wishing your life away but i wish honey was 2!! i had physio today so was out most of the afternoon so my cheeky monkey was in fine form this evening. dug up the bulbs i had planted in my containers, pinched socks and shoes and barked back at every command i gave her. she didnt get much of a walk today and had to make do with the back yard. i even had to resort to giving her a frozen bone to calm her down n keep her occupied. thankfully its now bed time. roll on tomoro ................


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie turned 9 months old on Sunday - thankfully his response to entering the terrible teens so far has just been the increased chewing I mentioned. 

I'm keeping an eye out though - maybe he's just lulling me into a false sense of security


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Helbo said:


> Charlie turned 9 months old on Sunday - thankfully his response to entering the terrible teens so far has just been the increased chewing I mentioned.
> 
> I'm keeping an eye out though - maybe he's just lulling me into a false sense of security


Don't you believe it!!!Soon he will be a tearaway!!lol I wish you could bottle how lovely they are when they are puppies and older,so when they are being a teenager.you could whip it out and remember!!!Especially when they have chewed something really special.The worse thing about having a gorgeous beagle is,they look so angelic and you are almost looking around for another dog that may have snuck in and done the damage and then snuck out again


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Beagles do definitely have the innocent "What? Me?" look down to a t


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah even when they are standing over the hole they have just dug in the garden with muck all over their nose and paws!!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

it doesn't matter what 'evidence' there is - it's their belief that their 'look' will prevail that makes me love it


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

i really thought lexie was turning a corner with the whole teenage tantrum part of growing up but yesterday and today she has gone to town on the digging up the garden thing that she seems to think is the best fun ever-when i knock the window or shout at her she starts digging frantically like she knows her time is nearly up and she still needs to find australia!
will she grow out of this or will she make it her mission to wreck our garden. our last dog was beagleXspringer and dug terribly as a young dog until my parents paved the area she was digging and she never dug again-will we have to pave half acre of lawn to get lexie to stop!!!????


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Can't say whether Lexie will grow out of digging. 

Charlie went through a quick digging phase - only seemed to happen before bedtime, so I've resorted to putting him on a lead when it goes dark in the garden. I'd rather have the effort of going out with him than cleaning his paws and my floor!! 



After thinking about it Charlie has been showing more and more teenage behaviour. He has more stubborn bouts where I give him a command and he just stares at me - I just haven't noticed because at the moment he still follows my commands, it just takes longer. He's also done a bit of digging and chewing, but I think because I've dealt with it straight away it's stopped it becoming a battle. 

I can see now I'm going to have to keep on top of everything for a while


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Bella went through a stage last summer of digging huge holes in my lawn! If I caught her about to dig I just shouted ah-ah and grabbed a toy or something else distractive and bingo she stopped. She still however digs mole hills on walkies lol!


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

You know what - thank you. Ive just laughed out loud reading this thread again. Im at my wits end today with Honey n this has helped no end. She is only just over 5 months n seems to be heading for teenage already!! she's biting, digging, jumping, stealing clothes, shredding everything she can get her teeth into, torturing the cat n terrorising the household!! everytime i tell her off she barks back n runs away. omg - i was about to give up but you have all given me renewed hope. she's asleep in her crate just now (thank goodness) long may it last - lol


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

It sounds to me like honey could still be teething - not necessarily still losing baby teeth, but having her adult teeth come through her gums and grow-in can make them sore. 

Charlie went through similar behaviour at that age - shredding everything he could get his teeth in to. Try a frozen kong or even an ice-cube and see if that calms her down a bit.


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

Helbo said:


> It sounds to me like honey could still be teething - not necessarily still losing baby teeth, but having her adult teeth come through her gums and grow-in can make them sore.
> 
> Charlie went through similar behaviour at that age - shredding everything he could get his teeth in to. Try a frozen kong or even an ice-cube and see if that calms her down a bit.


Puppy kong is in the freezer as we speak n pup is in her crate fast asleep. She loves ice cubes n i'll give her some when she wakes up. Im going to enforce her rest times over the next few days n see if that helps. hubby thinks its cruel to keep her in her crate too much but she stills needs to be told when to sleep so im taking charge n she's going to get her rest!! This is turning into the beagle self help forum but i'm glasd you're all there to help me through


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

thank god it has turned into beagle self help or i would have gone nuts months ago!!!! ye are all great and its such a help to get ideas on stuff that really applies to our hounds!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

lexie2010 said:


> thank god it has turned into beagle self help or i would have gone nuts months ago!!!! ye are all great and its such a help to get ideas on stuff that really applies to our hounds!


We're all in this together!

Nobody has all the answers and it's great to get tips, advice and just another point of view on our beautiful Beagle's behaviours! 

And Tiny - 5 months is still incredibly young. When our dogs are generally well behaved we tend to forget how they're still little babies really. Making sure your Honey gets her rest is a very good thing to do - and again, something I had to do with Charlie. They need us surrogate-mums to show them whats best for them. Let us know whether the frozen treats calms her down a bit xx


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

you will get through this difficult stage I promise you. Last year several of us "older" beagle owners were writing similar beagle teenage threads and at the ends of our tethers and thinking there was no end in sight. 

HOWEVER we lived through it and now have very calm and cuddly beagles to show for it. I wouldn't be seriously considering another beagle if I didn't think I could do it all again. xxx

jet keep posting here and getting support and we will all help you through it. xxxxx


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

sarybeagle said:


> you will get through this difficult stage I promise you. Last year several of us "older" beagle owners were writing similar beagle teenage threads and at the ends of our tethers and thinking there was no end in sight.
> 
> HOWEVER we lived through it and now have very calm and cuddly beagles to show for it. I wouldn't be seriously considering another beagle if I didn't think I could do it all again. xxx
> 
> jet keep posting here and getting support and we will all help you through it. xxxxx


just a quick update before bedtime - frozen kongs are a godsend!! honey loved hers tonight stuffed with cream cheese. she seemed calmer tonight - i tied a long lead round my waist n kept her with me all day so she had no chance to shred anything and i could correct her whenever she nipped. she didnt like it at first but when she realised i meant business she just got on with it. i did lots of clicker training and put her in her crate several times for a nap. she is now fast asleep snoring her head off. bring on tomorrow til i get to do it all over again lol.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Glad you feel like you have had a better day and tomorrow is even better for you.Reading your posts has made me remember that when Alf was like that I used to clock watch all day,I would be looking forward to sleep time,feedtime,walkies,and then I would count the hours till the kids and OH came home from work,I didn't enjoy having Alf at all during this time,but I promise,it does and will get better,we all love him to bits and wouldn't be without him now.

Just keep doing what you are doing and be really stubborn,if you say no,mean no,because if you give in once,Honey will catch on that you don't really mean what you are saying and she can ignore you!


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah someone (sorry cant remember who?) said way back that the only way to be with a beagle is be as stubborn as they are and that has become my mantra when lexie is being a brat! i used to be an emotional wreck by the time husband came home from work when i was home all day with lexie when she was at the awful puppy stage-anyone who hasnt been through it would think i was seriously mental but when you know whats its like to love a dog and want the best for it and then it to make a goal of nipping you and tearing house apart it is hard to take-but thats what we learn-that stage is only a stage and it will pass with some time, effort and patience (and maybe a glass of wine!)


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

tiny said:


> just a quick update before bedtime - frozen kongs are a godsend!! honey loved hers tonight stuffed with cream cheese. she seemed calmer tonight - i tied a long lead round my waist n kept her with me all day so she had no chance to shred anything and i could correct her whenever she nipped. she didnt like it at first but when she realised i meant business she just got on with it. i did lots of clicker training and put her in her crate several times for a nap. she is now fast asleep snoring her head off. bring on tomorrow til i get to do it all over again lol.
> 
> View attachment 62088


It's good to hear that the frozen kong worked - looks like lots of things Honey can chew is going to be the answer for now.

Well done taking charge today! :thumbup1:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Just a quick update on Charlie

I'm going through lots of toys and chews, and a kong a day! He wants to be chewing all the time it's a struggle to keep up with him some days. But I manage to keep him distracted from naughtyness.

Overall though his behaviour is good - he walks really well so I really enjoy this time of day (especially when it's sunny!). He likes to sleep a lot during the day, and we have a training session every day too where we go through all his tricks. Theres just 1 tricky hour in the day - the hour before hubby gets home. It's like he knows he's on his way and just runs from the living room window to the back gate and back again several hundred times (or that's what it feels like). But then hubby gets home and he's as good as gold for him!  typical


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Another quick update - 

No real change with Charlie. 

He's still behaving well most of the time. We have the odd pully-walk or times when he wants to be stubborn, but he does as he's told in the end. It is right - you have to be as stubborn as they are. 

This week Charlie has learn to spin (anti-clockwise) and twist (clockwise). I think learning a new trick every week or so is really helping keep his behaviour under control. It means we're both excited to do training, Charlie is being rewarded yummy treats for doing what he's told and because he's learning something new it's occupying his mind for a while. 

I'm running out of tricks though! He knows:
Sit
Wait (Stay)
Paw (Shake Hands)
Wave
High-5
Lie Down (& stay down)
Roll Over
Kisses (lick my nose)
Stand 
Up (Jump up for the treat)
Off (i.e don't jump up)
Bang! (Play dead on his side)
Leave it (Leave a treat on the floor or on his paw!)
Touch (a target with his nose)
In your bed 
Find it! (find a treat I've hidden)
Get it! (i.e. chase something you've thrown)
Gently (to take the treat as gently as possible out of my fingers)
Dance (i.e. to stand on his hind legs and give me his paws)
Spin (chase tail anti-clockwise once)
Twist (chase tail clockwise once)


I'm exhausted!


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh you will have to post a video of him playing dead!I want to teach Alf this but don't know where to start,how did you do it?


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

whhhhattt! i thought i was doing well with sit!!!! Charlie sounds amazing, could you send him over to me to teach my girl some manners? lexie has the usual stuff, but real problems with "lie down" and "go to bed".
lexie is on a digging spree at the mo, "when shes good shes very very good but when shes bad she horrid"! past 2 days she has been mental, but taking 1 day at a time and she is maturing and hopefully passing the bold stages.
well done with charlie again and alfie must be quite something too-keep up the good works guys and send some manners my way!

P.S. just saw on another thread that you compared alfie to a meerkat-we always call lexie our meerkat as she is always up on her hind legs at the window looking out-she is sooo nosey!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

theevos5 said:


> Oh you will have to post a video of him playing dead!I want to teach Alf this but don't know where to start,how did you do it?


I basically kept saying BANG - my word for play dead coz I don't like saying play dead 

So I kept saying bang whilst guiding Charlie down into a lie down position and then got him to half roll over by guiding the treat over his shoulder (like you do with roll over) and stopping when he was in the position I wanted. Then he got a lot of fuss. and the treat of course.

Eventually he learnt that bang meant at least to lie down, and I had to guide him to roll over with the treat and my hands.

Then after a weeks solid practice he put the two together. Once he knew the voice cue and I didn't have to hold a treat I added a finger gun shooting him 

Alternatively you could ask your dog to lie down first, then say play dead and half roll them over. Eventually they should know that they'll have to drop and roll to get into the position you want.

I made a video of all his tricks to send to friends in America, but it's far too big to post online anywhere!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got a book from Amazon by Kyra Sundance and Chalcy the dog, called 101 dog tricks. Its all reward based and apparently the dog can do all of them. It has a step by step guide for every one.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Helbo said:


> I basically kept saying BANG - my word for play dead coz I don't like saying play dead
> 
> So I kept saying bang whilst guiding Charlie down into a lie down position and then got him to half roll over by guiding the treat over his shoulder (like you do with roll over) and stopping when he was in the position I wanted. Then he got a lot of fuss. and the treat of course.
> 
> ...


Will have to try that,he can do roll over and he can also do roll over and keep going all the way round you in a circle,so play dead should be ok,will let you know how we get on


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

lexie2010 said:


> lexie is on a digging spree at the mo, "when shes good shes very very good but when shes bad she horrid"! past 2 days she has been mental, but taking 1 day at a time and she is maturing and hopefully passing the bold stages.


Charlie isn't so interested in digging as he is in rolling in interesting smelling things out on walks  Sometimes theres nothing for it but a bath


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

Great to hear updates on Charlie!!!

Zeus is being quite good at the mo - trying to push the boundaries as usual but we are staying firm. I don't think he has hit the teenage phase but it is looming! The new thing is he's really unsettled in the evening before bed, even after his walk - so we have started walking him a bit later to see if that helps. It really is a team effort at the mo because I am completing my dissertation at the mo so Hubby has to be on puppy duty so i don't get distracted :tongue_smilie:

He absolutely loves the sun too - he can't stop sun bathing, we leave the back door open for him to roam and when it goes unusually quiet i pop outside and he is passed out in the sun, sooo funny and cute.

He's quite good with the tricks so far we have him doing
sit
down
beg (but we use meerkat as the command lol)
paw
other paw
wave
high five
roll over
Bang!! (Same as you Helbo - we trained him this using the clicker! it was fantastic he had it mastered in a couple of hours - and now we don't need the clicker or lure just the command!)
twist
Bed
stay in your bed while we walk back and leave the room
Off (head away when holding out a treat)

Looking at your list though - there are still loads we can do - think i will work on touch and kiss tomorrow. I want to be able to rest a treat on his paw without him taking it, but need to do that when I have lots of time and patience lol!


Nice to hear everyone's updates


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

ZeusBeagle said:


> I want to be able to rest a treat on his paw without him taking it...


By the time Charlie was 19 weeks old (so I'd had him for approx 5-6 weeks) I could get charlie to lie down, and then put a treat (nice juicy bits of chicken) right under his mouth, and a treat on each paw, without him touching them.

It's very impressive to people - especially those who think Beagles are untrainable, stubborn, food-crazed beasts


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

Helbo you're making me jealous!!

Zeus and I are hot on your heels:tongue_smilie:

We'll all be entering Britain's got Talent next year with our fabulous performing beagles:thumbup:

x


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

ZeusBeagle said:


> Helbo you're making me jealous!!
> 
> Zeus and I are hot on your heels:tongue_smilie:
> 
> ...


I honestly didn't mean my post to be braggy about Charlie. I just honestly am running out of ideas of stuff I want to teach him without going into doggy dancing! LOL

And the leave the treat on your paw thing really has people in awe - so go learn it now and let Zeus stick it to all the doubters


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

I think you should do doggy dancing!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

RobD-BCactive said:


> I think you should do doggy dancing!


No way!!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

You could find a dark brown chew, that looks like Charlie's cigar!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

No dancing, outfits or props  It's just not for me LOL

Besides, I think Charlie is too lazy to dance even if I wanted him to, which I don't.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

BTW I have met a cute Begle pup called "Peaches", she was 12 weeks, likely about 16 now.
Freddie got her to chase him first time they played, next time she jumped and pawed him on the muzzle a few times, so he told her off.
Last time she was sniffing about, and playing nice with other older dogs.

The Owner doesn't know she has a "demon breed" quite yet, should I break the news to her? All the usual puppy stuff seems to be going well.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww peaches - thats a cute name. 

I wouldn't spoil the surprise for her


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

Helbo said:


> I honestly didn't mean my post to be braggy about Charlie. I just honestly am running out of ideas of stuff I want to teach him without going into doggy dancing! LOL


Hey, you should be bragging you are very proud of your doggy!! He sounds like an absolute treasure!

I definitely thing doggy dancing is the way forward :tongue_smilie:


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

me too helbo - i think u should do doggy dancing n then post the video for us - lol. im way behind all you other beagley's - honey can sit, lie, wait before she eats her dinner, sit and stay, leave a treat on my knee (havent tried the floor yet!!) and recall in the garden so ive lots n lots to try yet. im working on leave the cat at the minute but think im definately fighting a losing battle there. honey has discovered digging this past week too - my lily bulbs, the driveway under the shed, my lavender bushes n all of the stones in my driveway have come under attack!! when honey is out roaming about n goes quiet i know she's not asleep in the sun but trying to dig her way out!! have had to resort to keeping her on a long lead to keep her away from the lillies as i think they are poisonous to dogs - she certainly had a tummy ache last time she attacked them. honey is just over 6 months now and teenage tantrums are definately approaching - she too wont settle in the evening anymore n paces n paces the floor - even a big juicy bone wont keep her occupied for long so i think the dreaded teenage phase is upon us - heaven help me - lmao.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

tiny said:


> me too helbo - i think u should do doggy dancing n then post the video for us - lol. im way behind all you other beagley's - honey can sit, lie, wait before she eats her dinner, sit and stay, leave a treat on my knee (havent tried the floor yet!!) and recall in the garden so ive lots n lots to try yet. im working on leave the cat at the minute but think im definately fighting a losing battle there. honey has discovered digging this past week too - my lily bulbs, the driveway under the shed, my lavender bushes n all of the stones in my driveway have come under attack!! when honey is out roaming about n goes quiet i know she's not asleep in the sun but trying to dig her way out!! have had to resort to keeping her on a long lead to keep her away from the lillies as i think they are poisonous to dogs - she certainly had a tummy ache last time she attacked them. honey is just over 6 months now and teenage tantrums are definately approaching - she too wont settle in the evening anymore n paces n paces the floor - even a big juicy bone wont keep her occupied for long so i think the dreaded teenage phase is upon us - heaven help me - lmao.
> 
> View attachment 62868


The puppy phase, IMO, can be just as bad as the terrible teens because you're still getting used to your puppy's signals and being able to read their moods etc. I was totally confused for the first month or so of having Charlie and I think it's only now that I can understand him.

Also, when they're little and you don't have lots of obedience commands in place theres a lot of running round to do! 

BTW - tulip bulbs are also toxic to dogs (as well as plants like daffodils and hyacinths) so make sure Honey doesn't eat anything she digs up.


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

no dont do the doggy dancing-make your own "compare the meerkat.com" ad!!! do meerkats know that beagles are copying them????
I think its a great reflection on the breed and the owners-sure they are hard work but wow does it pay off. As lexie has finished bronze award and i am undecided about silver award i am gona start teaching her all your tricks in the meantime as its so good to focus them. Lexie was a demon for stealing socks when on the clothes horse and i couldnt even consider doing laundry with her in the room-now she sits there watching me and i say "leave it" and i know in her head she is thinking "I WANT THE SOCKS" but she just watches which i think is fab and i keep telling her pretty soon she can do the laundry as she spends so much time watching me she is bound to have learnt it by now!
at the mo she has -
"close"- walk close
heel-return to side
sit,stand, lie down
leave it
kiss-is actually just touch my hand with her nose-not a full on kiss!!
down(when it suits her but most of the time she will do it now)
crate
stay
wait
come
gently
thank you (is give me back the toy)
off- is when i put treat on floor and she cant have it til i say "take it", cant put it on her paw yet but my mum thinks off is amazing!
"no" and "ah"! very important!!!
she knows words too like frisbee, ball, dinner, walk and i think this morning she knows my OH name-when i said his name she looked at the hall door as if to say where is he-cuz they can learn names of people apparently!?
o and "twist"
but all these either need a lure or else she looks at you for treat when she does it-as when you say "good girl" she goes yea but wheres my treat


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Well another week has passed - so another update on Charlie

In 5 days he'll be 10 months old and this week he's been really settled. He got some new toys to play with and chew on (he got spoilt with kong and nylabone toys) and we've upped our walks to 2 in the daytime and 1 after dinner if he is restless. It's nice in the warm weather as we can just have a nice stroll round the fields.

Theres not really been any notable teenage tantrums this week. yet. 

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

well everytime i think lexie has passed another stage in the becoming a civilised dog it back fires so im not going to say that she has been very good this past few days and im not going to say that she moves her "belongings" around in her run to get the sunshine(she was squeshed into the corner yesterday as that was where the sun was beaming down on her-such a sun worshipper!!) which is sooooo cute and im not going to say that she spent most of morning sleeping after her walk and then nearly had to be carried sleeping out to her run as i was going to work-was tempted to leave her in her bed on her own for 1st time ever!!
so now that i havent sung her praises i will say that things are going ok this week


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I won't say well done lexi  

Bell is also a sun worshipper and follows it round the garden too lol


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Today bell has done sweet FA lol!! Woke up at 10am (thank u bell!!) snuggled up on sofa with me and dh for 2 hours until the sun came out and she went and laid in the garden. 

Popped over mums as she has big garden and I'm looking after the cats whilst she's away. We played in the garden with her wubba kong which she loves playing fetch with and the frisbee. Then we did 15 mins of training loose lead attention exercise and recalling and took a stroll home and she has slept ever since lol!!!! 

Woke for tea and a bit more training and is now sparko on the sofa between us snoring v loudly. 

This is a v typical day for bell. 20 mins of training tires her out as much as a hours walk. Those going through the teen phase I never dreamt she'd be this relaxed but she is now. Xx


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> We played in the garden with her wubba kong which she loves playing fetch with and the frisbee.


No matter what I try I cannot get Charlie to fetch! How have you done that?!?!

I'd love to play ball with Charlie and I've tried ever since he was little.

I throw the ball, he chases it, pounces on it, and then runs back to me empty mouthed. LOL.

If he ever does pick up the toy I've thrown I try to get him to come back to me but it's hit and miss. Sometimes he drops whats in his mouth to come back to me.  I know not to reach for the toy but to stroke him instead.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Helbo said:


> No matter what I try I cannot get Charlie to fetch! How have you done that?!?!
> 
> I'd love to play ball with Charlie and I've tried ever since he was little.
> 
> ...


No idea lol. All I remember is having a tennis ball and we sat on the sofa and rolled it along and told her to get it. If she went to the ball and touched it she got a wooohhooooo. If she picked it up she got a WOOOOOOOOO. Once she started picking it up we got her to come back to us. She then got a bit of chicken. She cottoned on the second go, if I go get the ball, drop it at their feet I get a bit of chicken. That's all we did.

She has a wubba kong which is her fave toy which only comes out on walks. We really hype her Up to want it-I even rub pepperoni on it so it smells yummy. Then throw it and call her and she fetches 

Frisbee we never thought shed like but first time we got it out she loved it!! My BC wouldn't even entertain a frisbee lol so it's great having a dog who now does. Plus playing fetch wears her out lol :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

You're so lucky

I have praised Charlie like mad when he chases the ball, picks the ball up and given him treats on the odd occasions he has come back to me with the ball, but in a few months he's probably only been successful at this three times. Thats how limited our success has been, despite me trying every day. He usually just chases the ball then stares at me like "now what?" and I don't want to go get the ball because i want him to learn to come to me with it. 

I've bought rubber balls, balls with bells in, kong wubba...nothing works.

I'd love to play fetch with my dog :cryin:


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

i never had a dog that would play fetch until lexie, she started with frisbees and has only got into balls in last few weeks-we got her them and she was never overly bothered and then her trainer gave her one on a rope for passing her bronze and well she obviously ate the rope(its her thing!) and now it has a little bit of rope which she carrys it about by and she loves it! she played fetch up and down the beach today and usually isnt very good at actually dropping the ball-i would rather she drop it than i take it from her- but she was dropping it at our feet today mad for it to be thrown/kicked again-as if someone came in during the night and taught her!!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

So it's just MY Beagle that won't play fetch. Great :cryin:


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

I met a 4 yr old Beagle in da streets... he was fine, then suddenly started the sing-bark-howl-yappy thang, and acted like it was the full moon. So don't think adulthood means all yer problems are over, this is the "Stephen King" of dogs it seems!


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

Helbo said:


> So it's just MY Beagle that won't play fetch. Great :cryin:


try the rubbing pepperoni (or whatever will get your dogs interest) on the ball, im sure that would work 

tell you what, il trade you lexies fetch for a not digging behaviour


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Now that's sniffer dog training!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Helbo said:


> I have read other teenager threads on here before, but I was just wondering from all you other Beagle owners out there:
> 
> a) at what age did the teenage phase start?
> around 7 months
> ...


its a beagle thing  but there is hope! Buster a year ago was manic but many have commented on his improved behaviour 

there is hope just remain positive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

I found rehoming millie calmed buster down dramatically they are both amazingly well behaved (as far as beagles go!!) 

beagles love praise. we find if we've had a bad day and take them training we end up clost to filing for a divorce  but if we smile, encourage and motivate they are angels.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Helbo said:


> So it's just MY Beagle that won't play fetch. Great :cryin:


millie plays fetch...buster will then steal the ball and chew it to pieces or hide it behind a cushion "yeah like we didn't just watch where ya put it" lol


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Bella had a mad zoomie 20 mins last night and ended up snatching anything she could, she even nicked my sons phone from the table and chewed on it!! She got very possessive and growling which is something we've been working on and started chewing on the sofa cushions!! 

I felt we had gone back a year in time!!! But when I said enough go sleeps she dug her cushion and curled up and went to sleep on me 

Little devil!! I think it's cos she slept most of the day away with me and missed a walk as I'm sick at mo and had to cut down the walkies


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> Bella had a mad zoomie 20 mins last night and ended up snatching anything she could


Was she over tired, by any chance? That can cause crazy zooming as they have trouble calming down; that's been an explanation of zooming in thread "after long walk" in title.

Who'd believe it of that cute pup, walking so beautifully with you in the vid!


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

lexie was a monkey last night too when it was time for a snooze before bed, but from dinner time til then had been full on-i was mowing lawn and she trots along after lawn mower the whole time-her wee white socks turn green! then we did training and played fetch (sorry  ) to try to improve her drop. when we came in ONLY place she would settle was on the sofa-we are trying to get her not to be on sofa in preperation for baby coming- but she gets on sofa and snuggles down with sleepy eyes in 2 seconds-she lies with head on arm rest like its perfectly acceptable :nono: i put her down and into her bed and she just wont settle til she is up on sofa again 
weighed her again last night and now at 13mths on sunday (17th) she is 15.2kgs and isnt fat but just getting a real sturdiness to her as she was quite fine boned for a good while. 
she is currently sleeping in her bed-wish i could spend the day sleeping!!!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

RobD-BCactive said:


> Was she over tired, by any chance? That can cause crazy zooming as they have trouble calming down; that's been an explanation of zooming in thread "after long walk" in title.
> 
> Who'd believe it of that cute pup, walking so beautifully with you in the vid!


Quite the opposite, I think she was bored. Don't let looks deceive you lol!! No first time she's been a bugger in months so I'll let it slide. X


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Buster was very disobedient at agility last night!! Must have been a monday night thing


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

if it were only a monday night thing - sighs - its every night ending in a 'y' in our household  honey is being a monkey as usual!! the only good thing is she seems to have stopped biting my 5 yr old. we have found out that she's terrified of water. put my dtr's paddling pool out yesterday n honey hid n wouldnt come near it - it was hilarious watching her antics trying to avoid it. Honey zooms round the place in the evening sometimes too - she uses the sofa as a buffer n bounces off it - its a wonder she doesnt hurt herself. when she goes off on a crazy i wait for it to finish, calm her down and put her in her crate - she's usually asleep within 2 minutes. by the way helbo - honey can play fetch too :tongue_smilie: but its the only thing she can do at the minute - sit, here, wait - no chance lol.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

tiny said:


> if it were only a monday night thing - sighs - its every night ending in a 'y' in our household  honey is being a monkey as usual!! the only good thing is she seems to have stopped biting my 5 yr old. we have found out that she's terrified of water. put my dtr's paddling pool out yesterday n honey hid n wouldnt come near it - it was hilarious watching her antics trying to avoid it. Honey zooms round the place in the evening sometimes too - she uses the sofa as a buffer n bounces off it - its a wonder she doesnt hurt herself. when she goes off on a crazy i wait for it to finish, calm her down and put her in her crate - she's usually asleep within 2 minutes. by the way helbo - honey can play fetch too :tongue_smilie: but its the only thing she can do at the minute - sit, here, wait - no chance lol.
> 
> View attachment 63428


Good to hear that Honey has stopped nipping 

No progress made with Charlie playing fetch. I think I might just give up. He won't seem to hold anything in his mouth for long enough. I'll have to find a different game to get him to run around


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

lexie was terrified of water when she was younger too, but at the beach on sunday she was happy paddling in the sea, only up to her ankles though-am a bit nervous about her going any further for the moment.
helbo-have you tried charlie with a frisbee? or something else that he would like (one of his toys) and then when he gets it lure him back with something of a higher value (t-bone steak!!)??


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

Just catching up on this thread, haven't been on the forum for a little bit.

Sarybeagle I am so jealous - you said Bella slept in until 10am!!! Zeus has us up at 7.02am every morning without fail! 

Do they start to sleep in later as they get older, or is that just wishful thinking? :tongue_smilie:


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

lexie is not a morning dog at all now, when we get her up at 6am when we are working we can barely get her to go to the toilet we dont even mention a walk! she sleeps in her kennel and totters in2 the house and straight in2 her bed and then nothing will move her-i had to lift her out today when i was leaving! when im not on earlies she gets a lie in til 9 and even then its just a relocation again to an optimum sun catching/snuggling position!! when she was younger we couldnt even flush toilet for fear of waking her and now a full brass band couldnt shift her in the mornings!


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

lexie2010 said:


> when she was younger we couldnt even flush toilet for fear of waking her


Haha! That is sooooo us at the moment, I'm scared to breathe in the mornings sometimes.

Well you have given me hope :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

ZeusBeagle said:


> Just catching up on this thread, haven't been on the forum for a little bit.
> 
> Sarybeagle I am so jealous - you said Bella slept in until 10am!!! Zeus has us up at 7.02am every morning without fail!
> 
> Do they start to sleep in later as they get older, or is that just wishful thinking? :tongue_smilie:


Millie wakes up at 2am 4am and 5am everymorning without fail why i have no idea but she has done since rehoming her


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Bell is not a morning dog lol!! Mind u if u said walkies she wakes up instantly! 

This is a relatively new thing though, from 14 months old. Up until then it was 645 on the dot every morning. Except when the clocks changed that threw her lol I swore she could tell the time as the clock is opposite her cage 

She never played fetch until 2/3 months ago. It was like a light just switched on. Shes not a toy dog at all. However the kong wubba is a hit-I think it's cos we took it to training and another dog borrowed it and she was like omg that's MINE and hasn't left it alone since :

I also play go find it with her every walk and I don't know if this has made her more inclined to play (certainly hasn't until recently so could be a wild shot in the dark!!) 

I get a treat (bit of chicken/ham/sausage) and let her sniff it and want it the throw it ahead of her and say "go find" she has to sniff it out and when she finds it she has to come running back and sit (gets another treat) ready for next go find. Whether the go find it and return to me cycle has encouraged her to go and return to me  but maybe give it a go? Its great fun watching her little tail going like mad and the when she finds it it goes dead straight <3


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

Honey loves her toys - so much so she tries to get them all in her mouth at the one time!! We had a lovely day sunbathing today but when I had to be insside she had to be on her long lead as she shreds everything she can get her teeth into at the moment - plant pots, fence, clothes, toys - she's not at all fussy at the moment. And she has developed the most DISGUSTING habit of eating her own poo!!!! She waits til Im out of sight n sneaks round the corner to "go" and then has a munch - eughhhhhh!! So I have to keep her on a long lead so I can get the hold of her to go clean up. I can tell you what - no more doggy kisses for me


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi All

Firstly - Charlie is 10 months old today! Yippeee.  

He has always been quite lazy and now although he wakes up and follows me round whilst I'm getting ready in a morning, he likes to sleep until almost lunchtime! Then before I eat lunch we have a nice long walk and he sleeps on and off all afternoon and evening.

I think when Beagles don't have much to do, and aren't interested in the chews/toys they have out, they just go to sleep. But if you offered a walk, they'd gladly go for one and once they're out you wouldn't know that they're a lazy dog because they're so bouncy!! 

And thanks for the advice about fetch. We do play the find it game - it's the first game we played together  and I've tried fetch with lots of different toys but he just likes to chase them, and once they've stopped moving he tends to trot off to sniff something else. I think I'll just have to wait to see if he develops the desire to fetch naturally. Fetch is one of those games that really requires the dog to WANT to include you in a game, and in a way it's dog-initiated. Even dogs who know how to play may not always want to play.



Overall though he's calmed right down compared to, say, last month...even his chewing has calmed down and i'm not going to the pet shop as often to resupply!


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

is it just lexie or are all beagles total slobs in the sunshine! i am hoping her new found calmness and willingness to lie about is her maturing and not gona fade with the sun! 13 and half months and she is really getting such a funny personality-not as reactive to things as she was and was really quite good with nieces and nephews at w/e. left her pottering around garden with OH today and she is loving it (after she had taken everything she could out of his van mind you!).
she is growing into a beautiful lovely dog and my mum even said she makes her want to get a dog again!!!! is that a compliment or what!!!!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

YAY for our beagle teens who seem to be toning it down somewhat 

Bella is a sun worshipper. She follows the sun round in the garden as it moves round and at 5pm you can see her in this tiny triangle of sun before it vanishes for the night trying to make herself as small as possible in the sun lol. As soon as its gone she comes in lol!! 

Today however she is doing her florence nightingale act as my son is not well as she literally lays on his feet the whole day on the sofa and just watches him and sleeps when he does <3 really melts my heart. 

I cant believe she is nearly 20 months old now  They grow too quick. x


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I wonder if theres a difference in the terrible teens between winter and summer.

I think Beagles are lazy in summer and are happy to just sunbathe  keeps em out of trouble


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

did i speak to soon or is it just a temporary period of insanity...... past 5days lexie has been a maniac-if shes not running around the garden at 1000mph shes digging frantically or barking for no apparent reason! one night she barked solidly for 30mins when we went to bed-she never does that. yesterday we went to the beach and she was such a crazy dog we couldnt even let her off leash to burn off some steam as we didnt trust her to (a) not terrorize everyone else on beach or (b) come when called. she was soooooo hyper, so we came home and she finally settled and slept most of evening only waking for her roast dinner  then snorred through the snooker (i dont blame her!!)
please please please let it just have been few days of madness and she'll settle again-we had got lolled into false sense of security that at 13 and half months we were over the worst of it-i think we'll not say that for a while :nono:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Lol - I think any dog can have a mad few days. It might not be teenager-based  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


Hows everyone else doing?


I've noticed Charlie has been getting more vocal to show any frustration - If he can't reach something he wants, or if he wants me to play. He's not getting his own way when he bays at me, so I'm hoping he'll quieten down soon. And he still needs a lot of exercise, which is no bad thing whilst the weather is nice. 

Overall though he's still my lazy Beagle who likes lots of cuddles and kisses. He's lying on his back right now snoring his head off


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

lexie2010 said:


> yesterday we went to the beach and she was such a crazy dog we couldnt even let her off leash to burn off some steam as we didnt trust her to (a) not terrorize everyone else on beach or (b) come when called. she was soooooo hyper


Was it a new experience for her, with lots of ppl around because of the weather? Then it may just be over-stimulation and being overwhelmed by the unfamiliar experience.


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

RobD-BCactive said:


> Was it a new experience for her, with lots of ppl around because of the weather? Then it may just be over-stimulation and being overwhelmed by the unfamiliar experience.


no we go to beach once or twice a month and she is off lead and chasing her ball and having great fun but on sunday everything got a reaction from her-came home with one arm longer than the other from all the yanking she did on the lead in every direction-didnt have halti with me as thought we wouldnt need it-how wrong was i!!

Helbo- lexie is unbelievable for her chat when she is frustrated too-if she wants the door open (she can only open herself to get in she cant open it to get out) she makes her chatting noise, if she wants you to play she makes her noise, if you have food that she wants she makes her noise (but thankfully she doesnt beg for all food). you can see it building up in her cuz she sits and then opens her mouth but no noise comes out then she'll edge back a bit and the noises start and then she'll edge back another bit and the chatting gets more vocal and then she loses the plot and starts barking-for which she gets nothing! we are trying to work on her self control and before we throw the ball she has to sit and wait quietly-trying to count to 5 but she cant count yet so doesnt know what we are doing


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

but all that said she was much better yesterday (snored though snooker again-think i might get some snooker DVDs if they have that kind of calming effect on her!!!) 
we think she likes having her quiet time in her run when we are at work and that maybe when the OH was home some days over the easter hols it kind of confused her and she wasnt in her run so much, eventhough i do shiftwork so there isnt a pattern to my time at home with her i think she knows that for a few hours everyday she is on her own and gets to just lie about and do her own thing and she likes that


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie does the same thing with his chatting/baying etc. You can see it coming and he kinda whines, looks very fidgety, and if your ignoring him it escalates. He has a quick bay and then gives up  When he gives up he gets lots of fuss


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

lexie2010 said:


> you can see it building up in her cuz she sits and then opens her mouth but no noise comes out then she'll edge back a bit and the noises start and then she'll edge back another bit and the chatting gets more vocal and then she loses the plot and starts barking-for which she gets nothing!


Zeus does exactly the same thing, it's like he warms up before hand! Or he's warning us as if to say "if you don't give me attention right away this is a preview of what's to come!!! :lol:

He is definitely a sun worshipper too, and I was astonded over the weekend he slept in till 11am!!! However back to the usual this morning, it was like he knew he had to get me up for work!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

With the exception of following me to the bathroom and then to my bedroom whilst I get ready in the morning, Charlie always sleeps till 11


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

These posts make me howl nearly as much as Alf yes he does the starting to bark and I say ahh ahh and he shuffles back a bit as if because he has moved positions he can carry on,its like he goes to bark hesitates and looks at you to see if he can get what he wants at that stage!If he doesn't he will just let rip!I love reading this teenage thread because as you know a year ago,Alf was that cheeky mischievious beagle,and you know what I kind of miss it a bit,because he has so much character that we couldn't help giggle at the things that he did!He too loves the sun,we got back from our walk yesterday at 12pm and he stayed outdoors till 6pm,switching places to find the sun and then to find the shade!He has started to get up earlier around 9am,but that suits me as we go for our walk at 10am and then he is flat out all day whilst I can do my work.

just to add,we have just got back from our hols to France,and I bumped into someone I saw last summer,who at the time when Alf was at his worst,said to me that the best thing I could do was give him to a hunt as he had so much energy and needed to use it!Well anyway he couldn't believe the difference in Alf in that year,he was saying how well behaved he was,his daughter said she can't get her dog to do half the things that Alf can do(tricks) and they were amazed and kept praising how well behaved he was,so everyone there is hope at the end of the teenage tunnel.Just keep in there,and remember,be stubborn,like a beagle


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

i'll bottle lexies mischeivous streak and send it to you if you want!!!
o we do laugh at her too, last night she cut her foot when out walking and it didnt even hurt her at the time or anything just bled but when we came home and told hubby she was all "o poor me"-such a drama queen-i went and showered and he was working at computer and when i came back he thought she was quietly sleeping in her bed but no she had very quietly snuck up on sofa and was lying sprawled out with whole sofa to herself and when i went to put her down she just looked at me as if to say "but did you not realise i cut my foot" and the big sad eyes-such a monkey. she can make a racket when she wants but she can be so quiet when she is using it to her advantage 
i think she is fazing out the demon side-just gives it a burst for a few days and then calms for a few, eventually she will be like alf and bella (we hope)!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

lexie2010 said:


> i'll bottle lexies mischeivous streak and send it to you if you want!!!
> o we do laugh at her too, last night she cut her foot when out walking and it didnt even hurt her at the time or anything just bled but when we came home and told hubby she was all "o poor me"-such a drama queen-i went and showered and he was working at computer and when i came back he thought she was quietly sleeping in her bed but no she had very quietly snuck up on sofa and was lying sprawled out with whole sofa to herself and when i went to put her down she just looked at me as if to say "but did you not realise i cut my foot" and the big sad eyes-such a monkey. she can make a racket when she wants but she can be so quiet when she is using it to her advantage
> i think she is fazing out the demon side-just gives it a burst for a few days and then calms for a few, eventually she will be like alf and bella (we hope)!


Awww bless her how is she today? xx


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

o shes fine, she had the morning in her run while i was at work so she probably slept all morning!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Quick update on Charlie - in 9 days he'll turn 11 months old. 

Again, I'm seeing more defiance (not obeying a command immediately...barking at things he wants...) but apart from that he's the same as he ever was. Sleeps most of the day, we have 2 walks a day on the local field and in the evening he wakes up for a few hours and we get some toys out to play with. 

Some things are worse - like he's gone back to not wanting to carry out a command without a treat. But some things are better - like he doesn't beg at the table anymore, and takes himself off for a nap so I can get on with things around the house. 



Oh and he's got a ridgeback girlfriend  They play together on the field and it's comical how much taller she is than him, but how lovely they play together. 

Come to think of it - he plays much better with females than males. With females they tend to just play chase games, but males always seem to want to wrestle. Guess its all the hormones 



Hows everyone else getting on?


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Good timing, I ran into Peaches (now 4 1/2 months) yesterday, I had 2 dogs with me a GR & my guy. We were in a large field, so she was let off leash to play.

Initially the GR lay down for play, self handicapping, but Peaches was fairly rough and got the guy on his feet, taking her on more energetically. It was very sweet, as when she ran following the guys, or distance recall to owner, she'd do the yip-yip thing in excitement.

We did some work on recall of her from play, high pitch seemed key. Later on she did get rather too far away, having followed the GR who likes some muddy pools, so Peaches will have enjoyed a bath last night, heheheheh.

The great thing was, she recalled, despite having been sniffing about. The owner's only issue at moment is digging, so lexie's pain has at least benefitted another, and the deep sandpit will hopefully be in motion before the garden gets destroyed.

Might be worth Beagle owners, saying at what age the trail following kicks in so much, that yesterdays handler mistake would become a dangerous one? Or perhaps, the re-focussing attention when sniffing work done at pup stage, might remain if the attenion is reinforced well enough.


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

cant recommend the sandpit highly enough! actually considering fixing the garden now-before there was no point! i dont mind sand coming into the house-its better than muddy paws and nose! 
i always considered lexie a major flirt and that she had body dismorphia(SP?) as she always picks bigger male dogs to befriend-at puppy class it was a mastiff X and then at bronze it was a huge black dog that was an irish water spaniel X but it was the size of a great dane!
lexie stills expects treats for everything-which i dont mind as she is lean and doesnt beg when we are having our dinner (she takes herself off to bed-has done since she was little pup-is she really a beagle i wonder  )
as we are teaching the go to bed command now and really working on not being on sofa she goes to her bed on her own and sits looking at you-i swear she is saying "eh wheres my treat"! 
she will be 14mths on tuesday next and we will have her 1yr on the wednesday-cant believe it!!! there were times we wondered were we able to keep her-i have to say i hate admitting that- but without all the help and advice on her it would have been a tortorous year but we made it and the journey continues but it is so much easier knowing i have all you other dog owners who totally understand and have been through or are going through it with us!!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree lexie - having other dog owners, and other beagle owners to talk to on this forum has been fantastic.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

lexie2010 said:


> she will be 14mths on tuesday next and we will have her 1yr on the wednesday-cant believe it!!! there were times we wondered were we able to keep her-i have to say i hate admitting that- but without all the help and advice on her it would have been a tortorous year but we made it and the journey continues but it is so much easier knowing i have all you other dog owners who totally understand and have been through or are going through it with us!!!


Ahh bless,we had the same feelings too,will I be able to keep him at one point actually considering not keeping him and you are right its talking about it with other owners that helps so much,and it sounds like she is coming out the other end,all you need to do now is enjoy her.

We have just had the most amazing walk with Alf,in the pouring down rain,actually soaked through to the bone,BUT he had 12 other dogs to play with and he had the most fantastic time,recalled everytime and all offlead,which for me,is a major thing,we have even ditched the longline now,he hasn't had it since last week,so he is 20 months old and finally free,but it was the 12 months of blood,sweat and tears(many)that got us to this point,if I had rushed it,he wouldn't have had the intense training that he has had and still wouldn't come back,so trust your instincts and do things the way you feel is right


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

RobD-BCactive said:


> Might be worth Beagle owners, saying at what age the trail following kicks in so much, that yesterdays handler mistake would become a dangerous one? Or perhaps, the re-focussing attention when sniffing work done at pup stage, might remain if the attenion is reinforced well enough.


We have always worked hard on Alfs recall and I can recall him away from a sniff,by whistle.When he was on a longline,and a pup,he would wander and as soon as his nose was getting a good sniff I would whistle him and say here and he would come for a treat,then obviously it progressed to when he was on a longline not held and he was tracking,nose down,grunting,I would whistle and say here,af first it was hit and miss,but if he was in range I would reel him in,until now he is completely off lead,today he had a major sniff on,running very fast,nose down loads of snorting and he was a fair distance away,I whistled and shouted him and he looked up,focused on me and then ran to me.I think because we have put so much work into his training,with his recall that this helped incredibly.I am so proud of my boy and what he has achieved especially in the last 6 months


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

I shall pass that on next time I see Peaches, as the Milangelist website I linked to, in a response to digging thread, went on about not having Beagles off leash. Very interesting, as I'd not interrupt a BC sniffing, in general, though they can do well tracking, they're more visual so it's sight chasing that needs the hardest work on it.

I forgot to mention, Peaches is getting habituated to a cycle, they've seen me and others with our dogs, and seem to be proactive for the future on building exercise requirements.


----------



## campbellkath (May 6, 2011)

Molly is 3 now and is mostly an angel. she will still steal my shoes if i forget to put them away but we have alway been able to leave her and not worry her chewing up anything. She only digs to get attention. Our only issue is recall (she doesn't know the meaning of the word) we have tried everything if she gets off leash we are in big trouble. When we take her for long walks we use a lunge line so that she can play as she is very social she doesn't have a aggressive bone in her body. The cat next door terrorises her and chases her round the garden!
Also she loves attention but will not sit with us on the couch or bed which i find upsetting i would love to be able to snuggle up with her but she just wont do it (unless she is poorly or scared then she want her mummy). I know its only a trivial thing but i find it quite upsetting.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

campbellkath said:


> Also she loves attention but will not sit with us on the couch or bed which i find upsetting i would love to be able to snuggle up with her but she just wont do it (unless she is poorly or scared then she want her mummy). I know its only a trivial thing but i find it quite upsetting.


You've possibly trained her passively (that's accidentally rather than deliberate active training) not to want to do it! First step stop being upset with her about it.

If she's scared, don't cuddle her, just "guard" her; I stand between dog and a threat he's afraid of protectively.

When she comes near the couch when she's happy reinforce it, as you want her near you. If she lies at your feet same. Make being near you, a happy thing. Reward any contact that shows you affection, when she's happy. Never impose affection on her, but encourage her to freely give it voluntarily. Then when she does, you'll know it's sincere.

PS. I'll assume she never had good recall, rather than had it and lost it out of puppy hood, unless you say otherwise.


----------



## campbellkath (May 6, 2011)

Before she reached her teens her recall was pretty good she kept close and came back on command. Maybe we just didn't try hard enough after that! I get fed up of people telling me to let her of leash they are not the ones that have to get her back. We have tried clicker/whistle/treats/affection. She is like all beagle very smart and stubborn and just loves other dogs/cats/children I can live with the fact that she has to stay on leash if people would stop making me feel so guilty about it.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

On or off leash, is not important; it's being happy on leash and safe and happy off it. It's really nice taking dogs out that are equally happy on as off, even though most of their fun is off.


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

CampbellKath, don't feel guilty about not having your little one off leash, I think it's different for every dog and dog owner - and as an owner you are doing the right thing that is the most responsible thing for your dog.:smile:

Zeus is 9 months and no where near perfect recall, if he meets his other doggy friends then I can let him off lead to play but as soon as I see his attention waning he's back on his long lead because I know he will be off. If both me and my husband are walking him together we're more confident letting him off because we can field the area haha! What we have been doing which has been working, is playing hide and seek so he will run to me then my husband with the lead trailing behind him! It's good fun and I'm hoping one day we will be able to let him off lead full time but only time will tell.

:001_smile:


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

hi all. sorry i havent been around in a bit but my younger brother has been seriously ill. hope you are all well. can i ask your advice on an ongoing problem im having with honey? she insists on eating her poo - even when she's just been fed. its gotten so bad i cany even let her off lead in our own garden anymore as she takes off - poos - n eats it before i get there. ive tried feeding her more, giving her lots of exercise, lots of toys n bones and have even tried repel um tablets but to no avail. I know it doesnt do her any harm as i know she is wormed and clean but it disgusts me so much im thinking of rehoming her. Her breath constantly stinks of dog poo. anybody any more ideas before i give up on my beloved girl??


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

I am sorry you are having problems with Honey,I haven't any experience of it,but didn't want you to think you were on your own,especially as you are considering rehoming over it.I used to meet a spaniel that did this and the owner said that it was because he was lacking something in his food,think he was on hilsl science at the time,anyway she was going to swap foods and I haven't seen her since,so don't know if it worked or not! Have you had her to the vet to ask their advice?


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

theevos5 said:


> I am sorry you are having problems with Honey,I haven't any experience of it,but didn't want you to think you were on your own,especially as you are considering rehoming over it.I used to meet a spaniel that did this and the owner said that it was because he was lacking something in his food,think he was on hilsl science at the time,anyway she was going to swap foods and I haven't seen her since,so don't know if it worked or not! Have you had her to the vet to ask their advice?


yeah - if she didnt need wormed (which she doesnt) then its just something some dogs do. it can be learned from mummy dog cleaning up after her pups, it can be because the dog is bored, it can be because the dog is hungry and it can be because the dog isnt get enough exercise or is on a poor diet. Honey isnt any of these things as far as i know. she is o wainwrights wet food as she prefers wet food. I'm doing all I can for honey but if she is still bored or unhappy then i would prefer her to go to somebody else who can give her what she needs and also if i cant stop her from doing this I cant live with it. I can clean up after her all day but cant cope with her eating it. she has gotten sneaky now and wont go while im there because she knows i'll clean it up right away - she waits until i am distracted by my daughter or something else then sneaks off to go potty so she can eat it. It grosses me out so much i retch when she does it!!!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

honey, there's been threads on the issue in past. Supervise pooing and distract her right after (perhaps toss ball) so she's not racing you to clean up. Sounds like you may need her on an unbilical, when you know she's due to poo. Poor diet eg) adult food is associated with it in puppies, and also punishing dog for house training accidents. They say, if you can get pineapple chunks consumed, they make own poo very unpalateable. As you point out, think tape worms causing vitamin deficiency, can cause it so, so vet's wormer was good idea.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Tiny sorry you are having problems do try here for advice beaglewelfare.co.uk. Buster went through a phase of eating poo we tried pineapple chunks after recommended and he stopped eating his and found poo on walks. We slowly taught the 'wait' and 'leave' commands and it helps when i spot something he shouldn't have ill tell him to leave and he usually walks on.

Have you tried a muzzle for toilet times? We didn't need to try it in the end but a muzzle at the times she goes toilet would help then start building up with praise when she leaves.

Distractions are good with beagles but because they are always one step ahead you will need to change how you distract her each time.

Pm me if you ever need anything 

Bm x


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Distractions are good with beagles but because they are always one step ahead you will need to change how you distract her each time


That's if the thing that you're trying to prevent is more rewarding, than what you distract them with. Tricking a dog is a mistake as they pick up on it. Genuinely rewarding alternative behaviour to poo-eating is going to require a time investment.

Oh I didn't point out but showing revulsion or concern to the dog, when it does get poo, is also a mistake. It may sicken you, but try not to react or show any interest at all! Also if she likes the poo, and she knows you really want it, it confirms her valueing of it. If you value tennis balls more say and don't focus on the poo, then it makes the poo less important.

We all know dogs tend to want the ball we have, or that the other dog has, rather than the identical one that's right by them. Stopping a dog from doing something is just very, very hard, far easier to get it doing something else instead.


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

sorry to hear about honey eating her poo, lexie did that once when it was frozen and hubby was horrified too. i had heard that pineapple works also.
there is definately a thread on here about it.
i am sure that you love honey dearly and its not easy raising a puppy-we all have been through it with some problems or other (lexies biggest issue was her constantly nipping me-no-one else-very hard to take :cryin: )
i think that this combined with your brothers illness probably make things harder to deal with. but i do think that if you can get through this problem with honey the years of comfort, companionship, and cuddles that you and her can have will make up for this issue now.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Tiny - I'm sorry you're having problems with Honey. She looks like butter wouldn't melt in her pictures! 

I can understand how disgusting this is to live through as Charlie went through a quick phase of eating frozen poo when the weather went frosty and snowy at the start of this year. Their breath stinks and it made me wretch too.

*What worked for me* was upping Charlie's dry food and adding a few spoonfuls of wet food to Charlie's dry food (reduced to compensate). I think he was hungry and liked the soft consistency and changing his food helped. He's now on WW 150g dry and 100g wet.

But even now I pick up his droppings asap as I know it wouldn't be beyond him to fancy a nibble - yuk!! I always watch Charlie in the garden, I have poo bags in my back pocket and I pick it up before he can even turn around to sniff it!

I'm sorry to hear this issue has got so bad you're thinking of rehoming. 
Perhaps buy some doggy breath mints to combat the bad breath?

I hate to admit it but when Charlie ate poop he got his mouth scrubbed with a wet facecloth so he didn't get any poop on our clothes etc. He hated it, and I felt bad doing it, but I couldn't let him sit on my knee or lick my nose knowing there was a chance that there were 'leftovers'. I also popped an icecube in his water bowl to make him have a quick drink.

You can always PM me for a chat if you need - you know that


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

RobD-BCactive said:


> Oh I didn't point out but showing revulsion or concern to the dog, when it does get poo, is also a mistake. It may sicken you, but try not to react or show any interest at all! Also if she likes the poo, and she knows you really want it, it confirms her valueing of it. If you value tennis balls more say and don't focus on the poo, then it makes the poo less important...Stopping a dog from doing something is just very, very hard, far easier to get it doing something else instead.


Great advice in theory Rob - but do you/have you ever owned a Beagle?

The reason I started this Beagle thread was for Beagle owners to share their experiences of the breed with other Beagle owners, rather than receiving general dog training advice. And I know in theory they should be the same thing, but it's not.

If you have owned a Beagle you'll know that distracting them from something they want to eat, even if you have something 'of higher value' is as close to an impossible task I have ever come across. In fact, trying to distract them seems to confirm to them that the thing they wanted in the first place is the higher value item. They're more likely to eat the poo then demand the ball - they're incredibly clever that way.

_____________________________

I don't want to debate the theory behind your advice Rob - I just wanted to say to Tiny that I know from owning a Beagle that its not always easy to follow the general advice given on dog training. Its easier said than done trying to train Honey to LEAVE, and even if you did it still might not solve your problem.

Do what you can - you'll find something that will work soon. Examine her diet, try the pineapple chunks, wait for Honey to bob then go wait by her to pick it up...

let us know how you get on


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Well I just been working a young Beagle this week in park on recall, with high distractions. It responded just like every other type of dog. It would veer towards me, as I demoed to owner, then back to her, when I stopped doing my stuff and the owner did. I was actually fairly concerned at one point, because I saw Peaches nose down and following a trail, which can make it hard to call back many breeds of dog.

There's been people upset with their dog, that have had good advice given but ignored it, for instance. By posting the standard advice, it gives ppl the opportunity to share why it does not work with a Beagle, and what does instead. You may object, but if noone steps up with solutions, don't expect everyone to not make a start on cracking it.

Surely the thread is meant to make things better for Beagles, and have fewer going to rescue, not just about people commiserating with each other, and not trying to solve problems. Even non-Beagle owners may be able to help new Beagle owners and recommend them to your thread. Surely that's helpful?

The problem you say about the Beagle wanting to eat something, is best solved by discovering what it will want to do even more. Just giving up and shrugging, saying "It's a Beagle" fails the dog. At the moment it values the "poo" so a solution eliminates the medical, and then tries to modify the behaviour.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Rob - I'm not trying to start an argument but as I said in my last post I think general dog training theory and training a beagle in practice can have some distinct differences, and the reason for a breed specific thread is to get breed specific advice, not general advice. 

For instance, I wouldn't have commented that showing disgust was a mistake because I don't think thats helpful or supportive, and I wouldn't have advised Tiny to distract Honey with a tennis ball because this was less likely to work than distracting with food, and i actually don't think distracting would work at all based on my experienced with my Beagle. And thats the point - the advice we give here are based on our experiences living with and loving our own beagles. The advice might not be perfect, but it's breed specific and our first port of call. If the advice doesn't help, we start our own threads to open the question up to more general advice which Tiny and I have done on several occasions. 

I do appreciate you trying to help Tiny by posting here, but I'd like to keep this thread mostly for us teenage beagle owners if possible and heres why...

This thread is for beagle owners to share their experiences and advice regarding what they experienced during puppydom, teenagerdom and beyond, giving tips on what worked with their dogs to common problems with this breed. Sharing the good times and bad times in a safe place where we know we're understood, won't be argued with or nitpicked at, because the people on here are having the same experiences with the same breed, which tend to have the same problems and the same solutions. It's not about commiserating with each other - but if they don't get the answers here people tend to post their own threads for more general advice - which Tiny and myself have done on several occasions. 

It's become a place we come to moan unjudged knowing we are understood by people who live with Beagles and are going through the same things, to update and share the successes of our Beagle journey and to ask for bits of advice and support.




I'm sorry if you don't agree with the above, but please start your own thread to discuss it. Thanks Rob.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

*Buster's Mummy*

I just wanted to say publicly that I LOVE the slideshow you've made of Buster, and I'm so addicted I'm learning how to use imovie to make my own slideshow of Charlie  I probably won't ever know how to share it...i'm not great on the computer!


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Tiny

Zeus went through a phase of eating his own poo, and it really does make you heave! It was worse when we started to leave him on his own for small amounts of times because you would find the remnants of it on the newspaper and know exactly where it had gone!

I don't know if we actually combatted the problem or it was just a phase and he grew out of it, but we just made sure we got to the poo before he did and cleared it up straight away!

Zeus is 9 months now and he definitely doesn't do it anymore because the other day he did one in the garden and it was left there and not touched, I think he could sense how happy I was because he gave me a rather strange look lol! i think he only did it for two or three months (even though it felt like forever at the time!).

I was talking to a friend the other day and we have definitely decided that our puppies go through phases eg - running round like a loony phase, eating the bottom of your trousers phase, barking up the stairs! and then one day you realise "oh they haven't done that for a couple of days" and sometimes it will come back and sometimes that phase is conquered. We were debating whether it is actually down to the training we do or if it is just development and they do just grow out of the annoying habits! I like to think that it is a mix of both and the constant training and consistency helps the phases pass quicker. I'm the eternal optimist lol!

Sorry to hear that you are thinking of rehoming Honey, but i think it's good that you are being honest about your feelings, I think you just need to give it time, some days are better than others and some days are absolutely terrible. I think any beagle owner will sympathise with you because I know the first couple of months with Zeus I really questioned whether I was up for the task and if i was terribly disadvantaging our pup because i wasn't an experienced enough owner. But with this forum and perseverence I powered through and it is still really difficult some days but I absolutely love my boy and am so glad i didn't give him up and while he's learning to be a good doggy, I am learning to be a good owner. 

Keep your chin up Tiny and you know we are all here for you! Honey will do something in the next couple of days and it will make you forget all of the negative feelings you had


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Well I've just had an incredibly nasty PM from RobD-BCactive about this thread and Monica and Jays thread about rehoming him. I won't post his nasty PM as I do not have his permission but here's my reply to him:

---------------------------------

You know what Rob, I don't care what you think of my responses on the BC thread. Monica and I spoke a lot over PM and I knew more about her situation than she ever posted online. Quite frankly, she wasn't capable of turning the situation around and I truly believe it was kinder for the dog to be rehomed. I KNOW, because she SHOWED me the website, that Jay is getting the training he needs from a fantastic woman who runs a rehoming centre and there are many interested in taking him in once she's happy to rehome him. 

What Monica needed was support, not judgement. I might know jack all about BCs, but I know a lot about people, and I knew a lot about that particular situation.

So keep your nasty comments to yourself. 

As for MY thread - it's a place us Beagle owners swap updates and stories about our Beagles. Its NOT a place for flaunting dog training theory. If you don't like it - then don't post there. 

It might shock you to know that you don't know it all. You might think you do but you don't. Other people are allowed to have different opinions, different ways of achieving the same goal, different ways of expressing themselves - and it's not for you to seek out those people and argue with them online. or over PMs. 

I'll be reporting your nasty PM and I'm going to stop responding to anything you post. I'll ignore anything you direct towards me in the future, public or otherwise. 

---------------------------


I'm considering stopping posting on petforums anymore. I'm so sick of people nitpicking and being negative about people who are just trying to help. People who think they're experts and no other opinion deserves any respect. 

If I decide not to post anymore I want to say to my friends here on Petforums that I've appreciated and enjoyed having your support and friendship whilst raising Charlie.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Helbo said:


> Well I've just had an incredibly nasty PM from RobD-BCactive about this thread and Monica and Jays thread about rehoming him. I won't post his nasty PM as I do not have his permission but here's my reply to him


Very nasty you say, do you. I did not intend posting here again.
I certainly shan't be looking to discuss anything with you Helbo, rest assured, I believe you have very poor judgement.



Me said:


> Today, 11:47 AM
> Remember that BC thread??
> You know what, your support to rehome was not what that dog or the woman needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Well after the above, and another unwelcomed PM from him, I feel like I really don't want to continue posting. I just want to be left alone.

Thank you to everyone for your lovely PM messages. As I've told you all, I'm going to wait a while to see how I feel about continuing being here on Petforums, but right now I feel very low spirited.

The next week or so is going to be very difficult for me for personal reasons, and I was hoping PF would take my mind off it, but I think I'm just going to avoid till I feel better. [Friends can check my profile page for my private message]

Give your Beagle a hug from me and Charlie
bye xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Can you please forward these pms onto a moderator so that they can see the vein in which they were written, dont wish to lose any members but if you can forward them onto us so we can try to sort this one out 

closing this thread in the meantime


----------

